# Chevy Cruze Tops Americas Best Selling Cars in June



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

The Japanese earthquake disaster and the resulting supply disruption mixed up the Top 10 best-selling vehicles in June, allowing the Chevrolet Cruze compact to top the chart in the US, a spot usually reserved for the Toyota Camry.

The Camry did make the Top 10 and was the only Japanese vehicle to do so but as number eight, with sales down 27.7 percent from last June. Toyota has regained strength and production is almost back to normal so expect the Camry to move back up. Honda also took a tumble and fell to 15th place with the Civic, down 34 percent compared to this time last year. The Altima was Nissan's top seller coming in at 11th place with sales up 22.7 percent.

Coming in first place was Ford's F-series which improved over last year by 6.7 percent. Second place was awarded to the Chevrolet Silverado which improved by 5.1% over last year.

The Top Ten Sellers For June are the Ford F-Series, Chevrolet Silverado, Chevrolet Cruze, Chevrolet Malibu, Ford Escape, Ford Focus, Ram Pickups, Toyota Camry, Ford Fusion, and Hyundai Elantra.

More: *Chevy Cruze Tops Americas Best Selling Cars in June* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Let the aftermarket start rolling in! This is the kinda news our performance minded members have been waited on. Now that the Cruze has the numbers to back the quality the aftermarket world should be right behind it with loads of supporting modifications, accessories, and the rest of the lot.


----------



## Defy (Apr 26, 2011)

Amen to that!


----------

